

MtGox blank – Source contains "put announce for mtgox acq here" - shocks
https://www.mtgox.com/#blank

======
shocks
View source and you'll see:

    
    
        <body><!-- put announce for mtgox acq here --></body>

~~~
bpbpbp
Its finally updated.

"Dear MtGox Customers,

In the event of recent news reports and the potential repercussions on MtGox's
operations and the market, a decision was taken to close all transactions for
the time being in order to protect the site and our users. We will be closely
monitoring the situation and will react accordingly.

Best regards, MtGox Team"

